# Looking for adaptor to allow use of MT2 tools on a MT1 lathe



## jediwi (Dec 13, 2016)

I am looking for an adaptor that will allow me to use MT2 tools on a lathe that has a MT1 taper. I have found plenty that go the other way, but am having no luck finding one to allow the use of MT2.

Do anyone have a source for one?

Thanks!


----------



## chartle (Dec 13, 2016)

jediwi said:


> I am looking for an adaptor that will allow me to use MT2 tools on a lathe that has a MT1 taper. I have found plenty that go the other way, but am having no luck finding one to allow the use of MT2.
> 
> Do anyone have a source for one?
> 
> Thanks!



I've never seen one. The main issue is that it would make for a very long extension from the head stock.

What tools are you trying to use? I have MT1 and found everything I have needed.


----------



## Skie_M (Dec 13, 2016)

You won't find any .... but if your accessories come with a secondary taper (usually a jacobs #22 taper/ #2MT or something along those lines) you can easily find a replacement secondary taper in #1MT and just jam it on.

In any case ... If I were in your position right now, I would either just hold on to the #2MT accessories for the day you upgrade to a larger lathe and need them...

Or I would trade them here for #1MT accessories ....

Or I would sell them here for cash/paypal and use the money to buy #1MT accessories.


Keep in mind that items that thread onto a spindle are EASY to find adapters for.  PSI sells a great internal spindle thread adapter that will allow you to use a 1x8 threaded accessory (like a chuck) on a 3/4x10 threaded spindle.  It gives all of an extra 3/8" off the spindle shoulder, and that's quite decent.

Last, but not least (I haven't tried this one yet), you have a lathe ... you can actually turn a morse taper on the lathe and use that to drive your accessory or even replace the accessory, if applicable.  At the very least, you can turn a #1MT exterior to socket into the taper, and on the other end turn a #2MT to socket the accessory.  This would work for anything that didn't absolutely require perfect accuracy, and would add a lot of headroom on the spindle or tailstock end, but it would work with any decent hardwood for a project or two.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 13, 2016)

USED COLLIS MORSE TAPER EXTENSION SOCKET MT1 Shank to MT2 Socket (60621) | eBay
another
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MT2-to-MT1-...777214?hash=item1c4c18c9be:g:9cwAAOxyA4ZRNcl9 You can also find this one for sale on Amazon if you dont like ebay


----------



## Herb G (Dec 14, 2016)

mredburn said:


> MT2 to MT1 Morse Taper Adapter Drill Sleeve No. 2 to No. 1 | eBay You can also find this one for sale on Amazon if you dont like ebay



Be wary of buying anything from China. It might be 6 months before you get it. I ordered something & it took so long to arrive, I forgot I ordered it. It arrived like 4 months later. In horrible condition.
By then, it was too late to request a refund.
I believe firmly they plan it that way, so they keep your money regardless.
I learned my lesson. Thankfully, it wasn't that expensive.


----------



## jediwi (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and information. Looks like my best choice is to buy MT1 accessories. Thanks again!!


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 14, 2016)

What is the brand and model of lathe with the 1MT?


----------



## sschering (Dec 14, 2016)

MSC direct if you don't like EBAY or china
2MT Inside and 1MT Outside Morse Taper, 00187211 - MSC


----------



## KenV (Dec 14, 2016)

The MT 1 lathes I have used are not well equipped to handle the cantilever of lots of extra tooling.  Lots of extra runout and loss of capacity come with all that too.

 I tended towards use of the threaded adapters instead of morse taper 1 for the most part, but a MT1 dead center and MT1 60 degree live center were must haves for me.


----------



## bmachin (Dec 14, 2016)

There are probably a lot of Myford ML8 lathes still floating around out there.  If you ever looked at Peter Child's books, you would have seen them.  They were probably the first popular books on woodturning and dated back to the 70's I think.  The Myfords were MT1 machines and were probably one of the better lathes available in the 70's for the price.  As I recall they were in the $700 or so range when I bought mine in '85 or so.  It was an 8x42 with an outboard tool rest.  A lot more expensive than a Craftsman, but a whole lot Cheaper than a Graduate.  Bought mine from Russ Zimmerman.

Probably have a lot of the prices wrong, but I turned a lot of stuff on it before I upgraded to a 20x42 Woodfast.  

Just a trip down memory lane.

Bill


----------

